# Proper Substrate



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a common boa in a 260 gallon flexarium http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/flexarium.php, I used to use the Jungle earth subsrate offered by the same company http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/jungle_earth.php .

My problem is the expense, it take about three 24qt bags to cover the enclousre. I like the look but want a cheaper solution. Ive currently been using news paper to reduce cost but I hate the lack of a nice display and proper humitdity.

Is there a garden shop mulch or ground cover that would be safe? Any suggestions?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i use outdoors carpet for my bearded dragon but you could also use tile or something like that


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The problem is your enclosure isn't at all ideal for the snake. Change the enclosure and you'll be able to use whatever as substrate and not worry about humidity... that is, unless your home is very humid.

Also, snakes do better with belly heat. With basking lamps it doesn't look like your snake is getting that at all.

I wouldn't personally use any garden store variety mulch. Too much chance for infestation.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Ive been doing some read and have discovered that it is all wrong too!! Currently looking in to finding a solution.

She does have two large UTH on the right side of the cage, roughly 24 watts a piece.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Garden store substrates are infested with mites and other bugs. It will be a disaster in an enclosed terrarium.

I don't see how that snake is going to make it through a Michigan winter with that set-up, unless you live in a very, very warm house.

A good book that will provide you almost all the information you will need is "The Boa Constrictor Manual" by Phillippe de Vosjoli.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

I know its all wrong, but Ive been caring for this snake for 10 years now. Currently looking into 422d from boapileplastics!

http://www.boaphileplastics.com/422d.html


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

10 years in that setup?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Mettle said:


> 10 years in that setup?


10 years and the boa still fits in that little hide box?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> 10 years in that setup?


10 years and the boa still fits in that little hide box?








[/quote]

Good point.


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (May 28, 2004)

Garden store usually sell Sphagnum peat moss, just bake it for a while to kill off eggs or whatever might be in there. I use it for my tarantulas without any problems.

Woot my first ever post here.


----------

